# Flaminius hit 1000 posts!



## cheshire

Flaminius, you've reached 1000pts!
Your contribution to this forum is invaluable. 
Keep up the great work here!
ニャンともケッコーワンだ振る！


----------



## jazyk

How come I have more than him? Maybe I should get a life and down a few sakes every once in a while.

Hey, dude, congratulations!


----------



## Nunty

*
מזל טוב פלמיניוס על האלף הרשאון 

*


----------



## cherine

Good work dear Flaminius  
Congrats


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hi Flaminius,

I never visit the japanese forum but I'm sure that all your posts are accurate. So:

*FELICITACIONES*​Un montón de besos,
Martine


----------



## amikama

Congratulations!


----------



## Frank06

Hip
Hip
Hoera!

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

Thank you everyone!

Here is the _sake_ I wish to enjoy with you all.  Scorrre!  Thanks for the good vibes.

Feeling tricked?  (*^o^*)


----------



## cheshire

Scorrre! What kind of interjection is that?
...何だ、そっちのサケか（がっくり！）
トリビア：猫はサケよりいわしとか秋刀魚のほうが好き。うちの猫だけかも。


----------



## elroy

*يا لها من مناسبة فرحة!*​ 
*شكرًا جزيل الشكر على مشاركاتك الثمينة وعلى تعاونك الدائم في العمل الإداري*
*أودك أن تعلم أنني أحترم ذكائك البارع وأقدر روحك الطيبة*
*كما وأهنئك على قدرتك في اللغة العبرية وأتمني أن تتعلم لغة الضاد أيضًا يومًا من الأيام!*​ 
​*ألف مبروك*​


----------



## Jana337

*Excellent, drahý Rjú! 

I am really proud of you. 

Jana
*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, and thanks for all you do here.

Here's to another great thousand, and ........

*Yay, Flaminius!*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Flaminius!*

Congrats to a forero whose reach truly extends to all areas of the forum.


----------



## Kelly B

Omedetoo gozaimasu!


----------



## Flaminius

So much fun, the party keeps rolling!  ....and insensibly, surreptitiously merges with new year joy!    Thank you everyone.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Kutlarım, Flaminius!
Tebrikler!
*​


----------



## Gévy

Congratulations Flaminius ! Toutes mes félicitations ! ¡Felicidades! 

(Je ne connais pas le japonais, désolée...)

Bravo pour ces 1000 posts qui parcourent tant de kilomètres pour émettre leur sagesse et leur bonne humeur (je n'ai aucun doute là-dessus  ).

Kisses, bisous, besos,

Gévy


----------

